# She's a'openin'!



## Heather (Nov 26, 2006)

and looking right on track...

P. Stone Addict.


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh! Those are nice and dark looking:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2006)

Was it worth the wait? oke:


----------



## Marco (Nov 26, 2006)

sweet! I'm sure it'll be more than worth the wait


----------



## patrix (Nov 27, 2006)

looks enviable-there is nothing that orchids may teach us if not patience and satisfaction-though sometimes I experience poverty and indulgent guilt but it passes very qucikly with practise. I was unfamiliar with this cross but love the dark flowers-keep us posted.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see this one open!!

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! I'm terribly excited, of course. 
I also found out that Terry's shipping my second one today. Yippeee!


----------



## TADD (Nov 27, 2006)

Terry? I am rolling with anticipation.


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

TADD said:


> Terry?



Of Pine Ridge...


----------



## Gideon (Nov 28, 2006)

Lovely


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 29, 2006)

That dorsal is a winner.


----------



## gore42 (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome  I'm so glad that you got a good one! Looks like a great dorsal and the petals look great too, so far... very nice indeed!

- Matthew


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks!  Me too. Not quite finished opening fully...
I got the second one from Pine Ridge today and it is a 9-growth division. Going to be a while before that one blooms though, I think. It has a sheath but since it was just divided and has been through some stress, I'm not banking on it panning out.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 29, 2006)

What a dramatic picture of such a striking flower. I've been checking back everyday since you first posted it!  Worth the wait. 
Barbara


----------



## bwester (Nov 29, 2006)

very impressive Heather


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh.... WOW!


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I think _P. adductum_ has, shall I say, a sort of "attitude" that comes across in its hybrids. I'm not sure what it is about it, but it is what attracts me to hybrids made with the species. 

I tend to like the hybrids more than the species, actually. Grow faster too. oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, very nice, Heather! :drool:


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2006)

That's hideous. You should send it to me so you don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## Marco (Nov 29, 2006)

Great photo of a lovely hybrid. 9 growths?? thats a huge plant! If your looking to get ride or divide any of these hybrids you got my address oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2006)

That's done so well for you that you should concentrate on those nd send me all your Phrag besseaes and besseae hybrids to make room for more!oke:


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Barbara (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks good. Gotta get me one. 
Barb


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

Fully open.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 11, 2006)

Not too shabby  The petal stance is a little different that what I was expecting, but overall, it's still really awesome! How does the color look in person? Pretty vibrant or a bit dull?

- Matthew


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Not too shabby  The petal stance is a little different that what I was expecting, but overall, it's still really awesome! How does the color look in person? Pretty vibrant or a bit dull?
> 
> - Matthew



Sorry, it's my awful lighting in this place! It's either really back lit or dark. Nothing in between. Color, I think, is pretty vibrant, especially the yellow on the petals. The stance has changed a lot and petals have lengthened more than I expected. The other day they were all crossed. I think the one in my avatar was not fully open when the photo was taken. 

I agree, it's a bit different in a kinda weird way. I hope that the other one that I got recovers from being recently divided (and having not so many roots). I'll be very interested to compare the blooms.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice, Heather!

:drool:


----------



## Sangii (Dec 12, 2006)

wow, looking great :clap: !


----------



## Gideon (Dec 12, 2006)

That is a nice plant Heather, when you get tired of it, you can send it to Sunny South Africa...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh, I think she should send it to Michigan. Much closer.


----------



## Heather (Dec 13, 2006)

Y'all can hunt your own down....good luck w/ that!


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay, moving again, making room, decided to sell this plant. I know, I know....

Anyway, if anyone is interested, pm me please.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2007)

Darn! I already have one!


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, I was counting on you! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2007)

Heather said:


> Hey, I was counting on you! oke:


Actually, I think I got mine after you posted your photo. So it's your fault! oke: back


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2007)

H. Are you selling only one and how big and how much?!?


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, selling one, this one. It's $40 and about 17". 1-0-1.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, that is VERY nice. I like it as much as or more than the Bel Royal, but I have committed to you on that one already or I would certainly take this one. Size is much more managable too.


----------

